# Do I want bent or straight to gouges and v tools?



## mike1981 (Feb 28, 2017)

Do I want bent or straight to gouges and v tools? what is the application of each?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Bent or straight for what purpose? Carving or turning


----------



## mike1981 (Feb 28, 2017)

for carving


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Both. Straight ones get you into the cut,
bent ones get you out.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Both. Straight ones get you into the cut,
> bent ones get you out.
> 
> - Loren


+1


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

yep - - you want a set of straight.. but a few spoons for when you dig down, and want to as Loren said, come back up,,, so to take a 'scoop'... you need the extra 'angle of attack' to be able to have the blade come back to the surface without the handle hitting.

The reality is you can do a lot with just 4 or 5 tools. So when I say a 'Set" I don't mean a set of 25 Pfeil.

I got from Lie Nielson a set of 7 Chris Pye carving set. (300 bucks.. ouch) you can see the 7 on the bench… without the spoon, I had to carve from both directions (dig in from each side) versus being able to make one smooth motion to dig down and come back up.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have some of each and NEVER use the bent ones. One would only use bent gouges when doing very deep relief carving. I have made functional wooden spoons lately using straight gouges.


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with Mr. Finn. I would only add bent or spoon gouges as you come across situations where you really would use one. Cutting downhill from both sides is also inherently safer and generally more predictable. In my own kit, I have about 30 high-end chisels and have one small bent V-gouge for detailing, two bent gouges, and two spoon gouges. The latter are for some high-relief carvings I have been working at.

I'm no pro and am not trying to step on anyone's toes here. Just passing on my own experience. Good luck , keep your chisels sharp, and enjoy.

Tim


----------

